# Need a CPT code - evacuation of an abdominal wall hematoma



## jolive (Oct 3, 2011)

Need code for a diagnostic laparoscopy and evacuation of an abdominal wall hematoma.
Thanks !


----------



## danap79 (Oct 3, 2011)

*CPT code Laparoscopy*

49322


----------

